# Weed Control



## WileyGator (Jan 23, 2019)

I have a hay field landlord that keeps about 1 acre at the end of the leased hay field that we work and insists that I need to spray his acre for weed control so he can plant his vegetable garden that he lets grow up with a bad case of ragweeds yearly. I agreed to spray his part on the condition that he tell me what product, how much and when to spray. Of course I will need to be careful of overspray next to our hay field. I am not aware of a good and safe product that people can spray on their vegetable gardens. Meanwhile hes researching and I`m sure it wont amount to much on what he finds out. I have researched a product Goal 2XL but have little knowledge of its use for sure. Anyone have any products in mind?


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Timing? Is there anything in it now? Spray it throughout the year as needed? What does he have growing in it? Or what does he plant?


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

When it comes to gardens people just need to do the work. How do you mix anything in a sprayer for 1 acre? 2 quarts product and maybe 20 gallons of water then you get started spraying and you are done, first 30ft to fill the booms and when you quit product left in the boom. Also sprayer width can you spay width of garden or do you have half swath overlap. Besides I just wouldn't want to be putting any more chemicals on my food if I have a choice. And for ragweed you would have to have something with residual because it can keep germinating all summer and what would the residual do to what he is trying to grow in the garden?


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

Each vegetable would need different spray. No magic bullet.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

A hoe and sweat. A garden needs work every day, if one is not willing to do that don't plant one. Anything that takes out ragweed will take out the vegetables as well.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

6-8" of horse poo (if they used straw for bedding). He can pull back stuff where he wants to plant seed/plant and almost no weeding needed. May need to re-apply couple of inches each year. I personally use grass clippings, but I don't have an acre size garden. Mine is more like 20' x 20', no weeding in my case (wouldn't have time, trying to do hay when weeds are a growing ).

Larry


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

WileyGator said:


> I have a hay field landlord that keeps about 1 acre at the end of the leased hay field that we work and insists that I need to spray his acre for weed control so he can plant his vegetable garden that he lets grow up with a bad case of ragweeds yearly. I agreed to spray his part on the condition that he tell me what product, how much and when to spray. Of course I will need to be careful of overspray next to our hay field. I am not aware of a good and safe product that people can spray on their vegetable gardens. Meanwhile hes researching and I`m sure it wont amount to much on what he finds out. I have researched a product Goal 2XL but have little knowledge of its use for sure. Anyone have any products in mind?


I spray sweet corn for landlords . I would never spray a garden with my crop sprayer. Goal is very crop specific I believe in some applications the herbicide needs to be mixed into the top 4Inches or there will be crop damage . If you cant get out of it I would hit it with a safe rate of round up if you can justify it by the label . Regardless what he says or tells you to do . if you apply it you can be held responsible .


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I'd give him a back pack sprayer and tell him to have at it and use what ever he want's...

I have used a paint roller and mixed a bucket of roundup and rolled between rows, works great when the crabgrass starts...


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Depending on his wants and his garden, plastic mulch works well. Needs some small holes for water to seep into. They use red plastic with tomatoes no don't remember the reason. Several layers of news paper also works well. Those with hoe and or tractor cultivator works well. As has been said no single chemical due to all the different crops in a garden.


----------

